# Newbe



## ohsure (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi everyone..... Will a 1800 watt generator run a frig.....Thanks for looking.....


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Home unit 20cf or less, should, is the key word depending size and adders. Start the motor from locked rotor, depends on a few things. Remember "all single phase" gensets are rated at unity power factor (1.0) When you apply a lagging PF motor/transformer/lamp ballast ect the set rating drops like a rock. Will it power a none linear, lagging power factor load w/o issue for awhile, yes until the stator heating burns the alternator up. All engines operate in KW, pure power. All alternators operate in KVA nothing else. When a mfg rates a genset, be it rope start or other wise, the ratings are either Primer power (the rating 24/7 365) or standby (short outages). Most all rope start units are standby, but what they don't tell you is what happens to the sets rating (single phase units) when you apply a lagging PF load, why, because they are in the business of selling parts and machines. The box store small genset industry is woefully lacking educated sales people and that is by design, nothing else. Why because they know the public will spend whatever it takes to keep the lights on after about 12-24hrs of being w/o power. Consumer/buyer beware is still the rule of the small genset industry.


----------

